# Peepless Archery sight!



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Bump...Perrys No Peep


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

www.perrysnopeep.com


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Just got great feed back from Lungbuster Archery! They love PNP!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

You are aware that this is a TARGET archery section right? I could be wrong but that actually may be illegal in BHFS.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Kade said:


> You are aware that this is a TARGET archery section right? I could be wrong but that actually may be illegal in BHFS.


 Yes, but I also understand its legal in a few classes. Thanks for the post,Perry


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Happy to say that Shannon Spann Lung buster Archery is now using Perrys No Peep on his hunting and tournament bow! You can see him with PNP competing this year at the IBO world's


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds dumb and useless to me


----------



## robert76 (Aug 13, 2009)

No need to bash this guys product he's trying to promote i can see where this sight could be useful to someone with an eye injury or medical eye problem. Good luck Perry although it is going to be hard to push on the field crew.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

robert76 said:


> No need to bash this guys product he's trying to promote i can see where this sight could be useful to someone with an eye injury or medical eye problem. Good luck Perry although it is going to be hard to push on the field crew.


Thank you Robert! I pay big $ to have an ad here so any exposure to any archer's I have to try Thank you for your Post...Perry Willams


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure its a cool idea but I don't see a need to post it in every forum :spam2:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a good idea, but this is a field archery target forum and really not the most appropriate venue. Remember, the first rule of marketing is "know your audience". Good luck with it though.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

montigre said:


> It's a good idea, but this is a field archery target forum and really not the most appropriate venue. Remember, the first rule of marketing is "know your audience". Good luck with it though.


VERY diplomatic way of saying what I have been thinking, but choosing to keep to myself since this thread first opened.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

super* said:


> Sounds dumb and useless to me


That comment sounds to me like it must not be Bernie approved yet. Generally, when one knocks a product before they actually try it, well it ends up showing what they don't know. Just for the record, The guy who designed this product, I haven't met yet. I want to shake his hand when I do meet him. I've been hunting with a bow since 1975. I have harvested over 100 deer, 10 of which will make pope and young, bear, elk, wart hogs etc. At first I thought this was similar to the other sights I tried. This one works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So If you think this seems dumb and usless, continue to do as you have in the past, just don't expect to improve or you may be dissapointed again.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> That comment sounds to me like it must not be Bernie approved yet. Generally, when one knocks a product before they actually try it, well it ends up showing what they don't know. Just for the record, The guy who designed this product, I haven't met yet. I want to shake his hand when I do meet him. I've been hunting with a bow since 1975. I have harvested over 100 deer, 10 of which will make pope and young, bear, elk, wart hogs etc. At first I thought this was similar to the other sights I tried. This one works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So If you think this seems dumb and usless, continue to do as you have in the past, just don't expect to improve or you may be dissapointed again.



LOL!! yeah this kid rips my kids shooting, his bow and anything else he can, guess you can do that with the name super* lol


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

super* said:


> Sounds dumb and useless to me



super*, you know better then to act like this!! your a Bernie staffer..read your contract.


----------

